# Put Yourself On Your Railroad in 1:20-Scale



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I saw this in today's LA Times. There is now an app that takes a 3-D scan of anybody standing infront of their Kinect and using the app you can order a 3-D figure in 1:20 scale. Still a bit pricey, but for a few choice vingettes...

http://vimeo.com/78246430


----------



## Gp382DH7315 (Dec 19, 2013)

Does the Kinect stand-alone? Does it need the X-box connection for the scan?


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

The kinect scanning that I know of uses your pc and some software. You need a speacial split usb adapter to split power to operate it. I have heard rumors that some folks are offering kinect scans from the xbox, but those are supposedly inferior to what your computer can do.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Guess I better wash my overalls....and find my engineers cap.


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

So how much is this ?


----------



## jwalls110 (Dec 12, 2012)

$59 at shapify.me


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

BTW, keep in mind that these figures are very, very fragile and very the color will wash out when exposed to sunlight.


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't forget to add in the cost of the scan! Unless you have or know somebody who has a kinect it will have have to be bought.


----------

